# Benz 1886 Motor plans



## gunner312 (May 12, 2019)

I have been looking for plans for the 1886 Benz Motor. Anyone out there have a set? Willing to share or sell? Know where I can get a set? The company in Germany that makes the model kit won't sell the plans and won't ship outside Europe.


----------



## whitehouse260 (Sep 8, 2019)

Ministeam.com has the kit I belive


----------



## petertha (Sep 9, 2019)

someone posted here on the forum
https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/1886-benz.5781/


----------

